# which kitty litter is less dusty?



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i have been using litter purrfect from costco as this was the litter my breeder uses. i know it's clay and their has been some controversy about it, but i do like how well it clumps, how our house doesn't smell like a litter box, and how affordable it is.

i just noticed that the most recent jug we got was super dusty, at least more than older jugs we got. 

been debating about switching to something else as i don't want the kittens breathing in so much dust. does anyone have any dust-free scoopable litter suggestions? it doesn't have to be clay. in fact, i would love to switch to non-clay.

thanks!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I use the 'yesterdays news' litter - pellets - made out of recycled newspaper and while it doesn't clump - I LOVE IT!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I use World's Best Cat Litter and I can't sing enough praises for it. It's not dusty, my cat took to it right away and a smaller bag lasts at least one month with my one and only cat.

It's also environmentally friendly, if that is something that is important to you. 

Here is their website for more information about the different litter options they have.

World's Best Cat Litter | Corn Litter For Maximum Odor-Control


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

wonder how long it would last with 4... umm 5 cats?


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> wonder how long it would last with 4... umm 5 cats?


LOL there is a multicat formula as well that also comes in HUGE bags. 

I imagine it would still last quite a while, the stuff is great!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I use Swheat litter, and i know other users on here have found that it sticks to the bottom of the litter box, but i haven't personally had an issue with that problem. I use Arm and Hammer litter deodorizer and i sprinkle that along the bottom of the litter box, and then pour in the Swheat litter. Although, with any natural litter, you do have to scoop on a very regular basis because otherwise there's a rather unpleasant sour odor that occurs. I also use Swheat because it's more cost effective than World's Best, and i can purchase it at Target for a really great deal  P.S. You can also flush swheat down the toilet, depends on where you live though, and i think the same is applicable for World's Best.


----------



## Emelda (May 15, 2011)

Mandy uses a clay litter called Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat. Very low dust and doesn't track all over the place. And no odor, of course.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried to edit my recent post, but i couldn't due to the time limit. I forgot to address the dust issue, I haven't experienced much dust with Swheat litter. Although, i have experienced a tracking issue with the Swheat litter because the granules of the litter are larger than standard litters.Also, i'm unaware of a litter that doesn't cause tracking. So, for me, the pro's outweigh the con's of the litter  I just have to vacuum a little bit more, which isn't a problem


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Attract litter is the best I've ever used. I have six cats 
and nine litter boxes so good litter is a must. Almost dust free, great clumping 
power, and all my cats like it.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you for your suggestions everyone


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

How much is Arm & Hammer Essentials? We use Wal-Mart's brand of cat litter, and frankly, I don't like it. I have asthma and the dust wreaks havoc on my lungs when I scoop the litter boxes.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

All of those pellet litters, like Feline Pine, and the one with newspaper pellets, are pretty much dust-free. Although I guess the sawdust that results from a used box of Feline Pine has some dust, but not much.


----------



## JBerotte (Feb 4, 2011)

Emelda said:


> Mandy uses a clay litter called Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat. Very low dust and doesn't track all over the place. And no odor, of course.


Buffy uses this litter as well. I really like it and buy the 40 lb bag from Petco. Other litters tested were Arm and Hammer double duty, Tidy Cats, Fresh Step, and Yesterday's News. In my opinion, Precious Cat Ultra Clumping Litter is the best out of all I've tried. As a major plus it covers up poop odor in minutes!!!!! :thumb


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

I use Precious cat litter too. I have 2 cats and 4 litter boxes. No odor at all, dust free and excellent clumping. 

I used to use Feline Pine clumping. Worked well for odor and no dust, but the clumps often broke apart. It took forever to get the litter box clean. I also could flush the clumps down the toilet. I switched because of the clumping issue.

I tried World's Best and loved, My kitties hated it. It was odor free, excellent clumping and no dust. My side peeing kitty was forced to pee normally. Yet, both cats hated it and didn't use the litter box for days. I reluctantly had to give it up.

I then switched to Precious and love it. It works so well.


----------

